# Other Pets > Birds >  Apple

## PrettyInInk87

Here's a few pictures of my feathered baby.  :Smile: 



Gabbie

----------


## kevinb

Sun conure?

----------


## PrettyInInk87

No. Yellow-sided Green Cheek Conure.  :Smile: 


Gabbie

----------


## Vasiliki

Nah. Sun Conures have the distinct bright yellow head with orange/red cheeks.

That looks like either a Maroon Bellied or Green Cheeked Conure?

LOVING it!! Ohhh gosh you make me miss my birdies. They are the most amazing pets, aren't they?! I used to breed Lovebirds and I said for years I wanted a conure.

Apple is the BEST name in life.

I am literally having a girly 'It's SO cute' moment

Edit: Haha. Was typing it as you answered.

----------


## kevinb

Well I'm not the best bird identifier haha. It didn't look exactly like a sun that's why I questioned haha

----------


## PrettyInInk87

Lol! In all honesty from all of the different critters I've kept, cats and parrots are my favorite.  :Smile:  

Thank you. I eventually want to add one more parrot to the family. 


Gabbie

----------


## PrettyInInk87

Gabbie

----------


## kevinb

I have a Quaker but due to my living situation he/she is with my grandparents who spoil "piper" rotten. When I get my own place he or she will wind up with me again.  :Smile:

----------


## PrettyInInk87

Oooooh, I want a Quaker. They are SO cute!


Gabbie

----------


## kevinb

When I get him back I want to get a blood test done to see the actual sex. I really want to get a African grey and a military macaw.  :Smile:

----------


## PrettyInInk87

I've been wanting to get mine DNA sexed but haven't gotten around to it. I was told he was male but it would be nice to be sure. 


Gabbie

----------

